# Service Bulletin 2013-1



## fstang24

Thought I share this infor over here, some people are aware some not about the new G2 models are having frame issues but brp has finally released a solution. They posted this over on canam forums I thought I would share as there may be folks out there that want to purchase but have held off due to the frame issue.








*Dealer Bulletin Released* 
OK, as you can see we released the communication to our dealer network yesterday afternoon. We wanted to make sure our BRP Dealer network had time to see the bulletin before coming on here, as I am sure many of you will be calling your dealer asking about this.

I just want to stress something about our dealer network. You may find that upon contacting the dealership, they still haven't read the bulletin. This is normal. A lot of multi-line dealers get multiple bulletins from manufacturers every day and it may take the service department a little time to catch up. Have a little patience with them and give them time to check the bulletin. If they don't have a clue, you can state the bulletin number 2013-1 and they will know where to look.

As for the bulletin, here is the information.

First, you will not pay out of pocket to have the reinforcement kit installed. This includes every vehicle in the bulletin with our without an existing crack with the identified G2 frames. The reinforcement kit should take about an hour to install and is a simple process.

Second, BRP will warranty this section of the frame for a period of 7 years from the vehicle registration date, with or without the installation of the Reinforcement kit. This only applies to units listed in the bulletin (all 2012 Outlander and Renegade ATVs, and selected 2013 ATVs with a G2 frame) Standard warranty on this part is six months. This warranty is transferable and clearly stated in the bulletin.

A running change was made to address this affected area on most 2013 models.

You can choose to have the reinforcement kit installed or not have the kit installed, no matter what, if your vehicle is affected by this bulletin, it is covered in that area for the seven years. And, at any point in the life of the affected vehicles, we will install the brace at no cost to the owner.

Guys, the kit address the issue, stops the crack from forming and is designed to stop the crack from propagating. I can also tell you there has been no functional failure resulting from this frame section cracking, neither in tests or in racing, nor on customer vehicles. I want to stress this point. No functional failure has resulted from it. And extensive testing supports this statement, it hasn't happened to any race units, and it hasn't happened on any consumer units.

For those of you who have done a repair while waiting for BRP to release this solution, we will look at those on a case-by-case basis. For those who had the frame welded per BRP instructions, we will help you out. The quickest and easiest way to begin that process is by filling out the following form:


----------



## Bruteforce10

Nice, im glad to see they are taking action and getting this fixed.


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice. Kudos to Can Am /BRP for addressing that issue.


----------



## filthyredneck

Can't argue with a 7 year warranty.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby

That's pretty awesome right there. There is an obvious problem with their frame and rather than ignore it or say that you are using the ATV in a way that it was not intended causing the crack, BRP is stepping up and taking care of it. Good Job BRP


----------



## jrpro130

That's great news. I don't have power steering so not really a concern for me but I may get it installed anyway 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Heck you might as well....its free


----------



## JPs300

A few of those who have cracked the frame are non-ps bikes. - Says they'll honor the repair claim anytime in the 7 year window, so I'd say whenever you have some loose time or another reason to have it at the dealer, have it fixed.


----------



## fstang24

Mine has yet to crack but already scheduled and appt to ge it done


----------



## jrpro130

Really? The only NON PS 2012 can am is the base renegade, I asked several times on the thread but couuldn't get an answer from anyone. 

All the outty's are PS, and the XXC gade is PS. 

It would be a yellow gade, base model.


----------



## fstang24

Nope base outtys dont have PS!!!


----------



## fstang24

Oh and also base model renegades dont have PS as well, you now have the option for 2013 to add PS from the factory to the base model outty, outty xt, outty xmr, outty xtp, and outty two ups have PS along with the renegade xxc


----------



## jrpro130

Sorry! I thought they did!!! Good info


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

